# RV Repairs and Maintenance



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

All our Regular Boat Werx Customers know we also provide RV Repairs and Maintenance (RV Werx of Texas). Just posting incase anyone here is not familiar with our RV Business. So if you need any repairs or maintenance on your Bumper Pulls, 5th Wheels, or Motor Homes give us a call you won't be disappointed. Our 10% 2cooler labor discount carries over from Boats to RV's as well. Just Mention your a 2cooler and its automatically applied. We have RVIA Trained Techs to service all your needs. Generators, A/C and Heating, Fridge, Water Pumps, Awnings, Slides, and everything in-between we've gotcha covered.

Call Dillon and he will get you taken care of quickly!


----------

